# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Natë e përgjakshme në Egjipt, mbi 70 të vrarë

## Akili-A

Mbi 70 persona janë vrarë dhe dhjetëra të tjerë janë lënduar gjatë protestave masive të së premtës në Egjipt, ku në rrugët e qyteteve të ndryshme dolën qindra mijëra qytetarë në protestat rivale që thirrën ushtria dhe Vëllazëria Myslimane.
Siç lajmërojnë mediet ndërkombëtare, të cilat citojnë ekipe mjekësore, numri i viktimave mund të jetë edhe më i madh, pasi spitalet gjithandej vendit janë të stërmbushur me pacientë të plagosur nga protesta që mund të jetë më e dhunshmja që nga rrëzimi i presidentit të zgjedhur Mohamed Morsi më 3 korrik.
Vëllazëria Myslimane ka lajmëruar se nuk do të tërheq protestat paqësore edhe pse qindra lajmërohen të jenë të plagosur nga përplasja e demonstrantëve me forcat ushtarake, gjatë të premtës mbrëma dhe të shtunën në mëngjes.
Ushtria dhe policia thuhet se ka shtënë me plumba gome dhe gazë lotsjellës për të shpërndarë protestuesit pro-Morsi në paralagjen e Kajros Nasr City.
Demonstratat më të mëdha kundër Morsit ishin organizuar në sheshin Tahrir të Kajros, dhe Aleksandri.
Ende nuk dihen shifrat e sakta të viktimave, kurse televizioni arab Al-Jazeera lajmëron se të paktën 120 veta janë vrarë nga të dyja kampet, pro dhe kundër Morsit.
Ende mbetet e paqartë se kush ka shtënë në protestuesit, dhe nuk dihet se kush i nxiti palët që të shtënë me armë zjarri

----------


## xfiles

he mo se nuk u be nami se u vrane 70 veta ne nje popullsi prej 80 milionesh

----------


## dielli1

Lajmet e fundit tregojne per me se njeqind te vrare.Keto te dhena tregojne(per njerezit qe shohin)se aty ku ka islam nuk ka paqe.

----------


## Cen Durimmadhi

> Lajmet e fundit tregojne per me se njeqind te vrare.Keto te dhena tregojne(per njerezit qe shohin)se aty ku ka islam nuk ka paqe.


Mos kur mbaroi paq-ja!? Mire e plendesit mbaroji po a ka paqe komesh!?

Jemi ene n'muj Ramazoni....!

----------


## Ceni-1

Kardavi-ushtarëve egjiptian: refuzoni urdhërat për vrasje

Jusuf Kardavi, kryetar i Unionit Ndërkombëtar të Dijetarëve Musliman, i ka bërë thirrje ushtarëve egjiptian të refuzojnë urdhërat për të vrarë protestuesit paqësor.

“U bëj thirrje oficerëve dhe ushtarëve egjiptian të refuzojnë urdhërat për të vrarë demonstruesit,” tha Kardavi në një fjalim për popullin egjiptian transmetuar live në kanalin Al Jazeera.

Kardavi vuri në pikëpyetje qëllimin e al-Sisit për të kthyer Egjiptasit kundër njëri tjetrit.

“Pse ne jemi përshkruar si terroristë?” pyeti ai.

“Populli egjiptian ka refuzuar largimin e presidentit të zgjedhur, dhe pezullimin e kushtetutës,” shtoi ai.

Ushtria tha të enjten se thirrja e al-Sisit nuk i ishte drejtuar në ndonjë partie politike apo grupi.

“Nuk kishte asnjë kërcënim të partive të veçanta politike. Kjo është një nismë kombëtare për t’u përballur me dhunën dhe terrorizmin, i cili kërcënon revolucionin e popullit egjiptian dhe sigurinë”, deklaroi një zëdhënës i ushtrisë.

Por në mbarë vendin, thirrja e Sisit është parë si thirrje për dhunë, e cila mund të nxisë atë që egjiptianët frikësohen – lufta civile. /mesazhi/

----------


## strange

> 2:11.	E kur atyre u thuhet: "Mos e prishni rendin në tokë"! Ata thonë: "Ne jemi vetëm përmirësues (paqtues)!"


|-Burgoset Presidenti i zgjedhur me vote te lire ne Egjipte(!) ishte i pari.
|-Mbyllen kanalet tevelizive te muslimaneve
|-Mbyllen Xhamia
|-Mbyten Protestuesit musliman

Dhe Bota hesht.... Ndersa ne Turqie per 40 vete qe u rrahen ne protesta na kan thy b*then tan diten ne lajme vetem ata duke i pa...


Ahh sa mundoheni te i beni te keqinje muslimanet....




> 20:135.	Thuaj: "Secili është duke pritur, pra pritni edhe ju, se së shpejti do ta kuptoni se kush ishin ithtarët e rrugës së drejtë dhe e gjeti të vërtetën".

----------


## Antiproanti

> Kardavi-ushtarëve egjiptian: refuzoni urdhërat për vrasje
> 
> ...
> 
> “_Pse ne jemi përshkruar si terroristë?”_ pyeti ai.
> 
> ...


Sepse jeni.

----------


## Ceni-1

> Lajmet e fundit tregojne per me se njeqind te vrare.Keto te dhena tregojne(per njerezit qe shohin)se aty ku ka islam nuk ka paqe.


Paqe nuk ka te zemra e cdo njeriu qe e mohon Zotin e vete ! Jam i sigurt se edhe ty po te mungon kjo paqe ! Keshtu te pakten mbas te shkrimeve po e shofim kete fakte .Thone ai qe ofendon te tjeret eshte vete ofendues dhe i poshteruar , per ate merr guximin te ofendoj te tjeret ! A eshte keshtu dielli1 ?

Lajmet e fundit i nderuar tregojn se ne keto vitet e fundit popujt arab jane vetedijesuar per ti kundershtuar diktatoret dhe anti-muslimanet te cilet  kane udhehequr me vendet e tyre . Kjo eshte shenje e mire , edhe pse derdhet shume gjake , dhe kerkohet sakrific e madhe nga keta popuj . Me mire sot te vdes dikush per nje liri te femijes se vete per neser , sesa femijet e atij vendi te jetojn gjithemone nen diktatur e dhune ! Edhe ne kemi derdhur gjak per lirin tone ne Kosove , se mos te ishte keshtu edhe sot do te jetojshim nen regjegjimin diktatorial te serrbit . Se besoj se luften tone ndaj dikatorit Milloshevic  e ke kundershtuar dhe je kane i pajtuar me regjimet e Millosheviqit ndaj vednit tone !

----------


## Ceni-1

> Sepse jeni.


Kush eshte terrorist ?!

----------


## dielli1

..ne egjipt,pasi kishin rene tekbire,
nen emrine allahut,ne mes ta ramazanit
njeqind veta nga jeta i kishin fshire
i ben kurban per hater t'shejtanit.

..edhe dje ne irak,pasi bane tekbir
i ban njerezit sakat
se vetem qashtu sipas tyre eshte mire
qeky asht islam hatikat....

----------


## Antiproanti

> |-Burgoset Presidenti i zgjedhur me vote te lire ne Egjipte(!) ishte i pari.


Radikal i arratisur nga burgu qe eshte zgjedhur me "vota" t'katunarve qe s'kane lidhje me boten moderne.




> |-Mbyllen kanalet tevelizive te muslimaneve


Kanale televizive te terroristeve.




> |-Mbyllen Xhamia


Xhamia te fundamentlistve dhe terroristeve.




> |-Mbyten Protestuesit musliman


Perkrahes te fundamentalisteve dhe te terroristeve.




> Dhe Bota hesht....


E vetekuptueshme...
Askush ne bote nuk duhet ti perkrahe fundamentalistet dhe terroristet antinjerezor, as indirekt.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Kush eshte terrorist ?!


Ata qe t po tenton ti perkrahesh...

----------


## Antiproanti

Süddeutsche Zeitung

*Shefi i armates therret per protesta ne rruge*




Shefi i armates egjiptiane Abdel Fattah al-Sisi ju ka bere thirrje bashkvendave te tij  per demontrate masive ne shenje solidariteti me ushtrine. Permes demonstratave masive te premten egjiptasit mund ti japin mandatin ushtrise per lufte kunder dhunes dhe terrorizmit, tha Al-Sisi ne Kajro te merkuren. ...





Rheinische Post

_Despoti i ri i Egjiptit_
...
Eshte e vertete se shumica e egjiptianeve duan ta heqin qafe Mursin dhe qeverine e tij inkompetente islamiste. Mirepo kjo nuk mund te jete alibi per ushtrine, per ngritjen e nje regjimi te ri ushtarak, duke instrumentalizuar kundershtaret e Mursit.  Al-Sis duhet ta kete te qarte se ai nuk mund te behet nje Mubarak tjeter pa u ndeshkuar. Amerikanet kane ndaluar tashme dergesat e para te armeve - nje sinjal, se sa seriozisht merret ky rrezik ne Washington. ...

----------


## Akili-A

Morsi dhe vllazeria muslimane, jane shume te trashe si njerez. (qe ne termat politik quhet fashizem)

Morsi fitoi zgjedhjet dhe beri ndryshime ne kushtetute, duke prishur ne thelb ate pak laicizem qe kishte. 
duke shkelur keshtu te drejtat e gati gjysmes tjeter te popullsise.

islamiket nuk e kuptojne dot demokracine, demokracia per ta eshte... nese fitojne zgjedhjet me 55% atehere duhet ti qish robt asaj 45% qe humbi zgjedhjet. 
ata nuk e kuptojne gjuhen e konsesusit dhe berjen e nje kushtetute te pranueshme nga teresia e popullit, pra mbi 90% e popullates duhet te jete dakort. perndryshe shteti nuk ka me kuptim te ekzistoje.

per kete arsye egjypti sic po duken punet po shkon drejt luftes civile, dhe pas luftes civile ndoshta drejt ndarjes si shtet .

----------


## Ceni-1

> Ata qe t po tenton ti perkrahesh...


E keni bere bajat me kete fjalor ! 

Terrorizmi eshte fjale e shpikur nga vete terroristet , dhe kuptimi i kesaj fjale mund te kuptohet vetem nga ata . Une fjalen terrorizem nuk e kuptoj fare !

----------


## Ceni-1

> Süddeutsche Zeitung
> 
> *Shefi i armates therret per protesta ne rruge*
> 
> 
> 
> Shefi i armates egjiptiane Abdel Fattah al-Sisi ju ka bere thirrje bashkvendave te tij  per demontrate masive ne shenje solidariteti me ushtrine. Permes demonstratave masive te premten egjiptasit mund ti japin mandatin ushtrise per lufte kunder dhunes dhe terrorizmit, tha Al-Sisi ne Kajro te merkuren. ...


Te ka ber thirrje edhe ty Antiproanti ! Shko i nderuar ?! Je i mirepritur nga ky diktator , qe ta perkahesh ''Puqin'' e tij ! Dhe ta luftoni ''terrorizmin dhe dhunen''! Nje dikator kur e lufton terrorizmin me se miri kuptohet kush jane ata qe e luftojn terrorizmin !

----------


## dielli1

Terrorizem"nuk do te thote"pergjakja e xhamive,tek njerzit falin namazin...Terrorizem,"nuk do te thote"kur islamiket bijn tekbire dhe bertasin fjalet allahuekberr,e mandej u prejne ftohtazi njerzeve koken vetem e vetem se nuk jane ne nje sekt fetar me ta,e mandej duke ua lepire gjakun,bertasin allahu ekberr......keto kafshe islamike,qe n'kete shekull te ri bejne te tilla veprime,tregojne me se miri se fundi i botes po vjen..........

----------


## semiku

Dem qe bota arabe edhe ne muajin e shenjte te tyre masakrohen.Nuk jane te afte te pakten ne kete muaj te shpallin moratorium qe te lene dhunen.
Egjipti eshte duke u shenderruar ne Pakistan,e Pakistani ne Arabi Saudite.

----------


## strange

ah mjere per kete forum qe ka ra ne dore te disave qe fije mend si kan.. kan kalu ato kohe kur lexojshe tema dhe komente me shume mend dhe i kishe zili cfare shkruanin.... kan mete vetem do bala qe lidhja me trunin ju eshte nderpre...

----------


## Antiproanti

> Dem qe bota arabe edhe ne muajin e shenjte te tyre masakrohen.Nuk jane te afte te pakten ne kete muaj te shpallin moratorium qe te lene dhunen.
> Egjipti eshte duke u shenderruar ne Pakistan,e *Pakistani* ne Arabi Saudite.


Apropos Pakistan...




> Der Standard
> 27. Juli 2013, 15:13
> 
> *Numri i viktimave ne sulmin vetevrases ne Pakistan u rrit ne 57*
> 
> _Grupi ekstremist paralajmeroi sulme tjera kunder "armiqve te islamit"_
> 
> ...shumica e viktimave ishin shiite, te cilet ne mbremja perpara thyerjes se agjerimit te ramazanit po blenin ushqim ne treg. 
> 
> Grupi ekstremist Ansarul Mujahideen e mori persiper sulmin. "_Shiitet jane armiq te islamit dhe ne do te vazhdojme ti sulmojme_", tha nje zedhenes i grupit.


Per ekstremiste te tille, perfshi edhe ata te Vellezerise Muslimane ne Egjipt,  cdo situate keqperdoret vetem si alibi per justifikim te veprimeve/kerkesave te tyre ekstremiste qe te vetmin qellim e kane pushtetin total, ngjashem si ne Afganistanin e talebaneve.

----------

